# salvini Growth?



## Ilovecichlids82 (Aug 3, 2011)

How fast do Salvini Cichlids grow (assuming they are provided a quality diet and excellent water quality)?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

IME, salvini grow very slow up to 6-9 months of age. Based on the sizes of fry and juvies of my salvini batches, I estimate salvinis for sale at the LFS to already be 6 months to 1 year old.

From about 8 months of age to 1 1/2 old, IME salvini growth is quite rapid. Just for example, I measured my current male at 1 1/2" at almost 9 months of age. At 1 year, 9 months of age, measured at 6" and at 2 years, 9 months of age at 6 3/4". I have had much faster growth, but this is fairly typical, of how my salvini have grown at an early age.


----------



## Ilovecichlids82 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

